# cleaned today



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

cleaned my 3.2 today


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

looking v v nice m8 8)


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Looking very clean..  And love that colour too... :wink:


----------

